# ESMA considering banning CFDs on cryptos



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jan 2018)

The European Securities and Markets Authority has published a Call for Evidence on

Potential product intervention measures on contracts for differences
and binary options to retail clients. 

You can read the proposals in full here

But here is the bit relating to cryptocurrencies 




This seems to apply to CFDs only. Would I still be able to spread bet on Bitcoin via IG? 

Brendan


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 Feb 2018)

Hi Brendan. I'd say you will as an existing client. This is down the road a bit too. It mightn't be happening straight away.
Regarding CFD's and Spread Betting they seem to be mentioned interchangeably recently so in saying CFD's I reckon they mean spread betting too.
A spread bet is just an upside down CFD anyway or vise versa. 
ie. one is a reciprocal of the other.


----------

